# Friends of Berthoud Pass Avalanche Clinics



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have received the list of planned classes and the on snow days for the 2010-11 season. This is a great way to get some avalanche education. You have to attend one of the classroom sessions to qualify for the on snow day.



> October
> 27 – University of Denver, Davis Auditorium, Sturm Hall
> 
> *November*
> ...


Friends of Berthoud Pass

Get some Avy savvy!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yay!!!

Count me in for 11/17!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Def recommend it guys! I did it last year and learned a lot of cool stuff.

I may sign up for an in class again, just because.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A refresher can't hurt!

There's just no way that I'm missing out this year. I missed last year because the group of guys I ride with never could agree on a date. I don't give a damn this year! I'm going even if it's by myself!

I need to find a new group to ride with anyway. I love my boys and will still ride with them at the resorts, but they're just not reliable enough to ride with in the BC. They're still living the single life and are more interested in the social life and partying than they are serious riding. Even though they've been riding all their lives, I've already passed them up in my two and half seasons on a board. The difference - I go to the mountain to RIDE! They go to ride a little, then chill in the lodge and drink a few beers, try to pick up some mountain skanks, then go ride some more. A casual day like that is cool occasionally, but 9 times out of 10, I'm there to ride until I can barely stand up anymore!


----------



## fobp (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like you NEED to come to one (or more) of these classes and meet a more reliable caliber of friend!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Any classes in Georgia?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

First class is this Wednesday at DU. 7pm.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm going to try to get to the one this Wednesday. Gonna be tough to pull off, but I believe I can squeeze it in.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I might make that one myself.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just got back. Good class, very informative, good instructor. About the best you can do in 3 hours.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Next class is this Wednesday in Boulder.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Boulder class is tonight.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Just curious how is the turnout for these classes on average?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't been to one of this year's yet, but from previous years there are generally over 100 people per class. I think last season after all the classes were held, we had over 2000 total participants for the class room sessions. Out of that, around 300 got into the on snow session.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd say there was somewhere around 60-70 at the D.U. class that I went to last week. It was a big ass auditorium though, so I could be underestimating that number.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I should be at the class tonight at Cassleman's downtown Denver.


----------



## fobp (Aug 31, 2009)

The classes range in size from 60-120 with average attendance around 90. This year, so far, we've been on track with those numbers, with 90 at DU, 155 at CU, 65 at Casselman's, 75 at Colorado College, and around 80 at Bent Gate. 

Our largest ever was 180 at the Oriental Theater last year. (Incidentally, we just added a class Wed 1/19 at the Oriental) Our smallest was 5 in Breckenridge several years ago, if you're wondering why we haven't been back to Breck.

Our field days are limited to 75 participants per day, including instructors. We try to maintain a student teacher ratio of 3:1 to maximize the experience and to minimize our footprint.

Our yearly total hovers around 1,200 but our goal is to hit 2,000 by 2012. The field days will always remain small, however in the future we may add more dates.

Hope this is useful. Feel free to address questions anytime to: info*berthoudpass.org


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There is a class tonight at the Bentgate for you Front Rangers...


----------



## fobp (Aug 31, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> There is a class tonight at the Bentgate for you Front Rangers...


...where there will be Upslope beer. :thumbsup:


----------

